# Der wilde Ritt auf dem Parkett!



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

*ANASTACIA BEIM ITALIENISCHEN „LET’S DANCE“*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 
*Anastacia wirkt nach ihrem Tänzchen etwas erschöpft*
wink2​


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Anastacia wirkt nach ihrem Tänzchen etwas erschöpft*
> wink2​



Wie muss es erstmal den Mann gehen


----------



## weazel32 (27 März 2018)

Er hat gar keine Zeit zum schauen 


Ich hätte sie auch hoch genommen Danke dir


----------



## 24th (5 Mai 2018)

Die sollte lieber singen


----------



## 24th (5 Mai 2018)

Macht Sie überhaupt noch Musik, oder ist es wirklich nur sowas???


----------

